
Show HN: Ivy - jhallenworld
https://github.com/jhallen/ivy-lang
======
diydsp
i dont appreciate getting flagged for my comment. the "mom" operator is a real
thing not found in many languages.

>mom is an object member present in objects used as activation records. It
refers to the object used as the next outer scope. mom can be used to access
variables in the next outer scope:

~~~
gus_massa
The problem with your other comments is that it is too short and almost look
like a joke. I read the docs partially, and I didn't notice the mom operator.
As a recommendation, try to avoid oneliners in HN.

[Note: I didn't flag/downvote you.]

------
jhallenworld
I've been working on my pet language recently. The documentation is much
improved and Ivy now supports object oriented programming.

------
gus_massa
Add a Fibonacci near the top of the readme.

~~~
jhallenworld
OK, I've added it, and a few others as well: Y-combinator and Man or Boy.

